
Zulip 1.7 released (open-source Slack alternative optimized for productivity) - tabbott
https://blog.zulip.org/2017/10/25/zulip-server-1-7-released/
======
red2awn
Just wanted to thanks the awesome Zulip development community who are
incredibly welcoming and helpful!

